# Pioneer Elite VSX-82



## mconner (Apr 14, 2010)

I have a VSX82 and seem to be having some potential problems with the HDMI connection. When changing a channel watching cable (TWC) I get a lot of sound stutter and the screen goes black until I power everything off and restart. This is truely a pain is the backside and my wife is ready to throw the receiver ou the window. Is there a firmware flash I can do to update things? Any suggestions would be helpful on this.

Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This is a common problem. It may be a bad HDMI cable but most likely a handshake problem. When your TWC box and you change channels it looses sync and causes the signal to be lost, powering down is usually the only fix. "If" there is a firmware update for the receiver this may help You should check the Pioneer website for info on that.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I believe the only way to update the VSX-82 is to have a service tech do it. I don't think updates are available for download from Pioneer on that model.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Here is a link to the manufacturers website but I didn't see any updates available. http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/P...Receivers/EliteReceivers/ci.VSX-82TXS.Support
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would just hookup Component Cables and either a Coaxial or Optical Digital Cable if you are having these problems. The VSX-82 is an earlier HDMI AVR and it was more common for there to be handshake issues with earlier versions.

Hooking up as described will result in zero loss in performance as Cable Boxes are 1080i and use Dolby Digital. It will involve more Cables to connect, but it should absolutely fix your issue while maintaining domestic tranquility.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## mconner (Apr 14, 2010)

Looks as though I might have to go that way. Do the newest Pioneer Elite receivers have any of these issues? An upgrade could be in the future.

Thanks


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I have an Elite SC-05 and haven't had any issues with it at all so I would assume the current models are free of these bugs as well. I love my SC-05 and wouldn't trade it for world.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

mconner said:


> Looks as though I might have to go that way. Do the newest Pioneer Elite receivers have any of these issues? An upgrade could be in the future.
> 
> Thanks


Hello,
On the whole, I have not read about many issues with current AVR's with HDMI handshake. I am sorry that your VSX-82 is acting up on the Cable Box. Thankfully, you will not have any performance loss by hooking up via Components and Optical or Coaxial.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

It is correct that for a firmware update that reciever needs to be sent to a tech but has this problem been happening all along or did you just hook this reciever up. If it was working fine and just now is giving you a problem it could be something else going on. I have the Vsx-81txv and I have had no problems.


----------



## mconner (Apr 14, 2010)

I called Pionner this morning and yes there is an issue (Handshake) with the HDMI port. Below is the link and information regarding the issue from Pionner. The tech guy I spoke with opened a case for me and sent it over to Customer Service. He said they would issue a letter and send it to me so I could take it to the local service center for the update at no charge.
http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/P...de+for+Certain+'05+and+'06+Home+A+V+Receivers


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Great, chaulk one up for Pioneer customer service...


----------



## wynshadwm (Sep 15, 2009)

mconner said:


> I called Pionner this morning and yes there is an issue (Handshake) with the HDMI port. Below is the link and information regarding the issue from Pionner. The tech guy I spoke with opened a case for me and sent it over to Customer Service. He said they would issue a letter and send it to me so I could take it to the local service center for the update at no charge.
> http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/P...de+for+Certain+'05+and+'06+Home+A+V+Receivers


so "mconnor did you get that firmware upgrade as yet??... in the mean time (as Tony suggested that the culprit maybe the HDMI cable) be advise that in addition to what ever fix you might try to do, take a look at those cables "because one of them may very well be the problem!!onder: either way please give us a feed back on the out come.. good luck


----------



## mconner (Apr 14, 2010)

Update.... Got the receiver back this afternoon and reconnected everything and wait for it, wait for it....................
*YES!* No studdering, fragmenting/pixelation, and I can change channels from non HD to HD channels without turning the receiver off.:bigsmile::yay:


----------



## wynshadwm (Sep 15, 2009)

mconner said:


> Update.... Got the receiver back this afternoon and reconnected everything and wait for it, wait for it....................
> *YES!* No studdering, fragmenting/pixelation, and I can change channels from non HD to HD channels without turning the receiver off.:bigsmile::yay:


:clap: well alright "mconner" good for you maaaan now that you :boxer: knack out that HDMI issue enjoy!! because those Elite are built to last a very long time.


----------



## shooter (Oct 4, 2009)

As it was asked earlier if anyone was having problems with the newer models. 
I for one own a SC-27 and I have not had any problems at all with it so far. It has been six months now since I bought it, and IMHO I think it is the best thing on the market for the money. I am totally happy with it, and I can not see going back to any other brand. But again, that is just my own opinion.
Good luck to all.


----------



## brothersgutters (Jul 24, 2012)

I have a Pioneer Elite VSX-42 and am having what seems to be a handshake issue as well. I recently had the same issue with an Onkyo tx-nr609 and thought it was a bad hdmi board after doing extensive research. I returned the Onkyo and got the Pioneer. As soon as I hooked the Pioneer up everything worked great. After a power outage the receiver would not show a signal through any device, any cable, whether HDMI or RCA or component. I even brought down my 37" tv to test on and still no signal. The strange thing is that there was audio through all devices: xbox360, ps3 and cable box. Both instances this happened after a power outage. Thoughts?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

brothersgutters said:


> I have a Pioneer Elite VSX-42 and am having what seems to be a handshake issue as well. I recently had the same issue with an Onkyo tx-nr609 and thought it was a bad hdmi board after doing extensive research. I returned the Onkyo and got the Pioneer. As soon as I hooked the Pioneer up everything worked great. After a power outage the receiver would not show a signal through any device, any cable, whether HDMI or RCA or component. I even brought down my 37" tv to test on and still no signal. The strange thing is that there was audio through all devices: xbox360, ps3 and cable box. Both instances this happened after a power outage. Thoughts?


Hello,
Welcome to HTS. HDMI for all of its convenience is somewhat of a Trojan Horse. In the guise of using 1 Cable in the place of as many as 15, HDMI enforces far stouter Copyright Controls and due to HDCP (High Definition Copyright Protection) often reaps havoc on older HDMI Devices when connecting them to newer HDMI Devices. 

Many of the Handshake Issues derive from HDCP conflicts. This is often exacerbated by older HDMI Components that are no longer receiving Firmware Updates. It is the lack of support for legacy models that often causes problems. This is especially acute with Blu-Ray Players as many recently released BD's will simply not play on older BDP's instead giving a screen saying "A Firmware Update is Required to View this Disc". Or something to that effect.

All this being said, it appears to me that your AVR might have been damaged by a Power Surge that could have gone along with the Power Outage. The same thing happened to my beloved 60gb PS3 Launch Model where after an outage, HDMI, and all other Video Outputs were no longer working. Sadder still, I had Ripped 100's of CD's onto my PS3 and when Sony exchanged my 60gb with another 60gb PS3, I lost all that was on my Hard Drive.

I am guessing that there was nothing wrong with the 609 aside from it not playing nicely with your other HDMI Sources, but that is just a guess. I am afraid it is time to call Pioneer and arrange to send your AVR in for repair. Hopefully, Pioneer will not find tell tale damage from things like Lightning as most Brands exclude such things from warranty coverage. Before doing this, make sure to Reset the Microprocessor. It is outlined in your Owners Manual. I cannot remember the procedure for Pioneer AVR's, but it almost always involves holding a combination of 2 Buttons of the Front Panel of the AVR.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

mconner said:


> Looks as though I might have to go that way. Do the newest Pioneer Elite receivers have any of these issues? An upgrade could be in the future.
> 
> Thanks


I have a SC 35 with no issues, in fact I sell PIONEER now due to solid reliability and recall issues w other brand...My new SC35 has been a stellar performer!! ....


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I hope Pioneer has better reliability in their receivers than a few years ago. The ones that I sold and serviced were more like Onkyo in reliability. Clearly a step below Yamaha and Denon in that regard, in my experience.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

lcaillo said:


> I hope Pioneer has better reliability in their receivers than a few years ago. The ones that I sold and serviced were more like Onkyo in reliability. Clearly a step below Yamaha and Denon in that regard, in my experience.


Ill put it this way....I have replace 12 Onkyo's in the field since Jan 1...Some were with Onkyo's ,2 of which failed a 2nd time !! The Pioneer and Denon replacements have been flawless.... I no longer sell Onkyo even if the customer requests it....lddude:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Could you perhaps add some more perspective to your last statement? Such as how many Onkyo's you have sold compared to have many have required service?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

That should probably spin off into a new thread. This one was about Pioneer handshake issues with HDMI and the OP's issue was resolved under warranty with a firmware update.

We need to be very careful about discussing the reliability of various brands. Even dealers who sell many units can get a skewed perspective based upon a bad run of product. Every brand has models with issues.

I probably should not have brought my opinion about Onkyo into this thread at all. The fact is that different people have different experiences and opinion based upon that experience and that of others they have heard. We can share those, but it has to be in a spirit of information and collaboration, rather than pushing an agenda to get others to buy a particular product or not. We will be respectful in such discussions and there will be no tolerance for crossing that line.

Again, any further discussion in this thread needs to be about the original topic.


----------

